
NASA Experiments with On-Demand, Electric Personal Air Vehicles - elmar
http://www.govtech.com/fs/NASA-Experiments-with-On-Demand-Electric-Personal-Air-Vehicles.html
======
cs702
I'm upvoting this mostly because of the image in the article showing a
rendering of the "Puffin," a one-person electric airplane that looks like it
was imagined in the 1920's, along with flying cars. It wouldn't look out of
place in Fritz Lang's classic scifi movie, "Metropolis."

~~~
elmar
You are right on the trend :) unfortunately doesn't look very comfortable for
more than 10 minutes trip. I am working on a similar concept but you go
comfortably sited like a regular small aircraft.

You can see a video of the Puffin here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc66-uEkEBk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc66-uEkEBk)

